# Egg-stuffed Breakfast Biscuits (can be premade & frozen!)



## MysticWolf (Jul 20, 2004)

I was bored and came up with this idea a few weeks ago. Sorry; no specific recipe cause I don't measure when I cook. But this is an easy one, don't worry!

What you'll need: (amounts will vary depending on how many of these you want to make)

Pillsbury refridgerated biscuits

flour

eggs

milk

salt &amp; pepper

bacon

Jimmy Dean Suasage Gravy (mmm this stuff is sooo yummy! It's usually by the meats in the grocery store)

small dish of water

What to do:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Cook the bacon then crumble it into little pieces. Not too small tho, you wanna be able to taste it in the finished meal! Use the milk, salt, pepper, eggs, and crumbled bacon to make scrambled eggs.

Lightly flour the table and roll out the biscuits into appx. 4-5 inch circles. Spoon some of the scramled eggs onto each biscuit and fold over. Use some of the water to seal the egdes of the biscuits together.

Bake in the oven for about 10 minutes or till the biscuits are golden brown. Keep an eye on them so they don't burn!

While the biscuits are cooking, prepare the Jimmy Dean gravy according to directions. Once the biscuits are done, place them on plates and top with gravy.

Any remaining biscuits can be frozen for up to 1 month. If making all of them ahead of time, obviously you're going to skip the gravy and prepare the gravy right before serving! To prepare the frozen biscuits, heat them in the oven or a toaster oven till they're heated thru.

And of course you could always make your own gravy instead of using the Jimmy Dean kind. But I still haven't quite mastered the art of making gravy myself.




till I master it, I'll use the Jimmy Dean gravy! Trust me, this stuff is super yummy!


----------



## allisong (Jul 20, 2004)

Originally Posted by *MysticWolf* I was bored and came up with this idea a few weeks ago. Sorry; no specific recipe cause I don't measure when I cook. But this is an easy one, don't worry! 
What you'll need: (amounts will vary depending on how many of these you want to make)

Pillsbury refridgerated biscuits

flour

eggs

milk

salt &amp; pepper

bacon

Jimmy Dean Suasage Gravy (mmm this stuff is sooo yummy! It's usually by the meats in the grocery store)

small dish of water

What to do:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Cook the bacon then crumble it into little pieces. Not too small tho, you wanna be able to taste it in the finished meal! Use the milk, salt, pepper, eggs, and crumbled bacon to make scrambled eggs.

Lightly flour the table and roll out the biscuits into appx. 4-5 inch circles. Spoon some of the scramled eggs onto each biscuit and fold over. Use some of the water to seal the egdes of the biscuits together.

Bake in the oven for about 10 minutes or till the biscuits are golden brown. Keep an eye on them so they don't burn!

While the biscuits are cooking, prepare the Jimmy Dean gravy according to directions. Once the biscuits are done, place them on plates and top with gravy.

Any remaining biscuits can be frozen for up to 1 month. If making all of them ahead of time, obviously you're going to skip the gravy and prepare the gravy right before serving! To prepare the frozen biscuits, heat them in the oven or a toaster oven till they're heated thru.

And of course you could always make your own gravy instead of using the Jimmy Dean kind. But I still haven't quite mastered the art of making gravy myself.



till I master it, I'll use the Jimmy Dean gravy! Trust me, this stuff is super yummy!

Sounds Delicious..I can hear my arteries clogging already


----------



## HarleyMom (Jul 21, 2004)

*I love the recipes that are out there for the canned bisquits, I have a recipe for what we call "Monkey Bread", maybe some of you have had it before but I thought I would go ahead and post it, it is sooooo good, I fix it Christmas morning every year.* *4 cans of Pillsbury refrigerator biscuits (I buy the 4 can bundle)* *1 and a 1/2 cups of sugar* *2 Tbls. cinnamon* *1 and a 1/2 sticks of butter* *2 tsp. vanilla extract* * Spray a Bundt cake pan with cooking spray. Cut each biscuit into quarters. Combine the sugar and cinnamon in a bowl. Drop the biscuit pieces into the sugar and cinnamon mixture. Start layering the pieces into the Bundt pan. Take the leftover sugar/cinnamon mixture and melt with the butter in a saucepan over med. heat. Stir till it boils and then pour the mixture over the biscuits. Bake at 350* for 35 to 40 minutes. I let it set for a few minutes after taking it out of the oven and then carefully I put a large plate on top of the Bundt pan and then flip it over. The finished product is sweet and gooey monkey bread, you can sprinkle pecans or walnuts on it too! Great, now I have a craving for it.*


----------



## allisong (Jul 22, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *I love the recipes that are out there for the canned bisquits, I have a recipe for what we call "Monkey Bread", maybe some of you have had it before but I thought I would go ahead and post it, it is sooooo good, I fix it Christmas morning every year.* *4 cans of Pillsbury refrigerator biscuits (I buy the 4 can bundle)* *1 and a 1/2 cups of sugar* *2 Tbls. cinnamon* *1 and a 1/2 sticks of butter* *2 tsp. vanilla extract* * Spray a Bundt cake pan with cooking spray. Cut each biscuit into quarters. Combine the sugar and cinnamon in a bowl. Drop the biscuit pieces into the sugar and cinnamon mixture. Start layering the pieces into the Bundt pan. Take the leftover sugar/cinnamon mixture and melt with the butter in a saucepan over med. heat. Stir till it boils and then pour the mixture over the biscuits. Bake at 350* for 35 to 40 minutes. I let it set for a few minutes after taking it out of the oven and then carefully I put a large plate on top of the Bundt pan and then flip it over. The finished product is sweet and gooey monkey bread, you can sprinkle pecans or walnuts on it too! Great, now I have a craving for it.* I love this stuff!!!So good with a big cup of coffee**YUM**


----------



## Shoediva (Jul 22, 2004)

There goes the Carb diet!! LOL Sounds yummy!


----------



## Californian (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah this might be a guilt provoker for me! LOL. Sounds good. I bet my husband would love this.

I should post my homemade biscuit recipe on here. They are yummy too. I'll do it later. I'm tired. Gnight!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 29, 2006)

yum..yum...yummy!!


----------



## Kaede (Jul 1, 2006)

Mmmm...thanks for the recipe! Now that it's summer, I have more time to find new recipes, especially for breakfast. You can only eat so much oatmeal...


----------



## Kaede (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried these, with a few alterations, and I love them! I made my own biscuit dough with cheese and omitted the gravy. Yum! Best warm but also good cold. Thanks!


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 4, 2006)

woo...sounds YUMMY!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thankssss. I will try this one



yum yum.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

The best recipes are sometimes the ones we come up with on a whim or when working with that we have


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Whoa. This is an old thread. Great ideas, though. Thanks.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah. I just noticed the date from the original post. But I love breakfast foods!! Yummy!


----------

